# Limit dance!



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally had some time to hit the surf, wasn't sure how the water was gonna be after all that rain. Got there and it looked like sweet tea, talked to a few people who had done well and passed a guy hauling in a nice size pomp so to my surprise I was feeling pretty good about this dirty water.
Caught 8 pomps (2 released), 1 bluefish and 3 rays. Was a pretty killer afternoon of Pomp fishing! I tried a few different rigs, but I caught every pomp on the same setup. Top hook with a clown colored float above the hook tipped with a small flea. Shrimp yielded the rays. Plenty of fleas around, the small ones worked the best. 
Was a beautiful afternoon!


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice job! I took my youngest son out this afternoon about 5 and we also hit the limit. Other than the pomps we caught 1 35" red, a few catfish and released about 10 or 12 smaller pomps. My son caught double pomps twice but both times they were to small. All we could catch were the small fleas and they seemed to work great.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome catch, was a day to be out there for sure!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

awesome job to the both of you!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome catch, congrats


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice pomps, haven't seen fleas near Ft Morgan yet, maybe as the water warms this week they will show.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

What a nice haul!!! Excellent job! I haven't been able to come close to catching my limit yet this year. Me and another fishing buddy have caught one or two here and there, but its been painful lol! I'm using 20 lb fleurocarbon leader hand tied into a double drop rig. Using fine wire premium 1/0 circle hooks, and I have some white glow floats with orange polka dots to place above the hooks. I have tried the classic orange beads too. I'm fishing in Santa Rosa beach, and I have been fishing high tide time frame mostly, but have done low tide and everyhing in between. I don't get it lol!! Last year was great for me, but not this year... Yet. Any tips or advice guys? I have been using live frshly raked fleas by the way.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

I had been using #4 owner circle hooks but seemed to be missing all the "big" strikes. I switched to 1/0 circle hooks and still hooking the pompano, but not missing so many reds. I also use yellow floats, and have been fishing just past the sandbar. I have to wade out a little, but I think it's been making a difference. Some beaches have sandbars that are really far out, so you have to find a deep hole. The beach I've been fishing seems to have less pronounced holes/washouts but the sandbar is relatively close. Hope this helps..

Mike


----------

